# Cost of living in Cyprus



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi, further to my first posting on retirement renting in Cyprus, can I get some feed back on how much it would cost in addition to the rent on a monthly basis. I note there are water and garbage disposal costs, though in some cases this is included in the rent. Now how about the cost of food? As a retiree I would rather eat out for my main meal each day, and especially as I would like to sample the local food. I have a mild liver problem which means I stay away from alcohol, but can partake of the occasional glass of red wine. I also don't touch coffee as much as I like it. Tea is OK.
I can drive but do not want to buy a car. Will rent when I need to take the odd trip.
I am not into clubs and bars as I once was in my RAF service days 50 odd years ago.
So you see I now only expect to lead a very quiet and simple lifestyle. I also only want a small apartment for myself with a top rental of only 350 euro per month. My other consideration of course would be health care. So far I am not on any medication, but I suppose this must also be a consideration in my cost of living. Any ideas as to what amount of income I would need to live simply in Cyprus from what I have related? It is a big step but one I am prepared to make for a sea change.
I am very comfortable here is Australia but I want to move and have a change in scenery and culture. I like to make friends but not afraid to live alone. I would like to live within walking distance to shops and of course a tavern for a meal.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

My first reaction is to say that I think you will miss out a great deal here if you will not drive. One of the pleasures is to visit different villages, tavernas, friends and other places. If you want to sample local food and your location does not suit, you will have a miserable time.

For your quiet and simple lifestyle I would suggest getting right out of town into one of the villages that can support your needs. For example Polemi or Fyti.

For healthcare you will probably seek private health insurance but your existing condition and anything related will be excluded. Premiums are based on age.

Costs for water and garbage are low. It is electricity that is the killer cost here.

As a ball park figure I would guess you will be able to live on €12000 per year and I would hope you will have some emergency capital available as there are no state benefits to rely on.

You don't say what part of Oz you live in so you may also have to consider a change in climate.

I think you should consider very carefully whether this is the right move for you.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

*Retiring in Cyprus*



PeteandSylv said:


> My first reaction is to say that I think you will miss out a great deal here if you will not drive. One of the pleasures is to visit different villages, tavernas, friends and other places. If you want to sample local food and your location does not suit, you will have a miserable time.
> 
> For your quiet and simple lifestyle I would suggest getting right out of town into one of the villages that can support your needs. For example Polemi or Fyti.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete

Firstly thanks for your advice and over view of expenses I would be liable for in Cyprus. I reside in sunny Queensland, but it can get quite cold here just as I remember it can in Cyprus during the winter months. I also remember the humidity and how we retired from working in the afternoon and went swimming.
Actually I was thinking of living in Larnica where I have found apartments for rent to meet my budget. I really do like to be around people but I also like my own space. The cost of electricity does concern me. I also see your point in having a car, but in Larnica I feel I would rather walk or take the bus. I also hope to make some friends who would have a car and could take me around. I would not mind paying for the petrol. However it will be a big step at my age now to make a move away from my comfort zone here in Oz. In my youth I traveled extensively all over the world. Have slowed down a lot since, but still like to dream.


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am an ex RAF Brit aboout to move to Cyprus and note your concerns. In terms of cost of living I believe that overall expenses are the same as UK. Currently I believe UK to be cheaper than Oz. The great advantage for Brits is the advantageous tax regime for retirees.

Having spent much time in Cyprus and also listened to my late Mother's stories about her residency in Cyprus, some might not take too kindly to always having to drive you. That said, there is compassion when they know the reason. The locals are generous. though.

Whilst not wishing to pry in anyway, I am not certain about your choice of residency although you lead me to believe that you are probably a UK pensioner. If so, research how you can get your pensions UK tax free and appropriate mediacl cards that will probably require a private medical plan supplement.

Good Luck


----------

